# Game 8: Denver Nuggets (4-3) @ Phoenix Suns (3-4) - 11/12



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Monday, 9PMEST/7PMMT
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: Local or illegal method*
*Previous Game: L 94-81 Vs. Jazz*










@









*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHSHIT!*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Beasley and1

45-43, Suns up over 4.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Killing us on fast break. Brown missing shots led to it. Still sucks. 

51-48, Nuggets 2:27 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Iggy wide open 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

57-54, Denver at half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 110, Nuggets 100*

Solid win. Wonder if they'll keep bouncing W's and L's or will they put something together or just flat out suck.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice pic. She's hot.

Beasley aint getting much burn for you guys? I was expecting 33-36 minutes per game from him.


----------

